# 2 Stroke Stihl Leaf blower



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have treated my self to a new Stihl leaf blower after years of messing around with extension leads etc. 

I have also bought some Stihl HP Super oil. I have read that Ethanol in fuel can over time damage carb, fuel lines etc. I noticed you can now buy a product from Still that is an all in 1 product that you can leave in the machine for up to 2 years but its very expensive compared to mixing it myself. 

Am i right in thinking if i use higher octane fuel like V-power or Tesco 99 then it won't have any Ethanol in it and will protect my machine?

This is the first piece of equipment i own thats petrol i am used to electric so very new to this and do not want to damage it. 

Thank you


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have the same brand as you, but I have similar 2 stroke equipment (strimmers, trimmers and a leaf vacuum) and I just use super and the oil mix 40:1.

I haven't had any issues so far with them - been a few years now.

:thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Ethanol will cause O rings in carbs to bulge up and destroy, same goes for fue lines too. Ethanol is hygroscopic so it absorbs moisture, moisture laden fuel in carb means the body and bowl inside will get corroded. It will also leave a nasty gunk behind if you dont finish it often

I also saw this on tesco site



> How much ethanol is in Tesco petrol?
> 
> Under UK legislation, large fuel producers have a mandatory obligation to use a certain percentage of fuel from renewable sources. The renewable fuel used in petrol is ethanol, typically produced from sugar or starch crops such as sugar cane and maize. Dependent on location and supplier, UK petrol contains between 0 and 5 percent ethanol (produced in compliance to BS EN 288:2012).


5% and below wont cause problems. We have 10% here in our country and it isnt creating much problems


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Part of my job i use 2 stroke machinery all year long, you have brought a very good brand in Stihl their carbs and engine are virtually bullet proof, i use Briggs and Straton "Fuel Fit"https://www.amazon.co.uk/Briggs-Stratton-Additive-Stabiliser-992381/dp/B003374F9E/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8(most lawnmower outlets sell it) and never had any problems i leave my hedge trimmers over the winter for 4 months and they never fall to start. One bit of advice use Stihl 2 stroke oil is the best on the market and mix at 50:1.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Run it dry at the end of the season, unless you have a definite need for 'all year' use.

I used 'ordinary' petrol & 2-stroke oil, freshly mixed each time to refill, and never had any problems at the start of a fresh season.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I use shell v power and fully synthetic 2 stroke oil. Left in machines all winter. Old mans no-name branded chain saw has done years of poor fuel and still starts with the same sequence as it did when it was new.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I use Stabil fuel stabiliser in my motorcycles and garden gear. However, I can't say that I've had any problems with garden machinery prior to doing so.


----------



## palfers123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Shane,

Probably not the answer that the Stihl / Aspen fuel guys would want to hear, but like another post, I have a number of Stihl products (2 leaf blowers, chainsaw, hedge trimmer, strummer, etc) for home use. Things do sit for weeks / months - but I haven’t had any grief using normal petrol and whatever 2 stroke oil I can find - sometime Stihl / Castrol - currently screwfix own brand. And no issues whatsoever.

I did buy a cheap multipurpose pole trimmer thing from Amazon - but was absolutely awful and is now an ornament in my shed.

I do buy the odd service kit for the leaf blower - about £12 on Amazon - have probably done this twice in 10 years...

I think you made the right choice by way of brand and wouldn’t worry too much about damaging what is a rock solid commercial machine. I think you’ll see most ground maintenance / gardeners using them - I rarely see anything else!

Palfers


----------

